# going to voice over IP



## Reed (May 5, 2006)

Hi Everyone -
In keeping with Scottish frugalness I am interested in looking into getting rid of my local telephone service and just using voice over IP for all telephone.

Has anyone canceled their local phone service and only use voice over IP?

How do you do it?
Reed


----------



## BobVigneault (May 5, 2006)

I cancelled my land phone and just use my cell. I've never used voice over IP. Don't you have a cell?


----------



## Reed (May 5, 2006)

yeah, we have cell phones - I have one through work and my wife has a trak phone so the cell-phone only way to go is an option -- I'm looking for justification for getting high speed/broadband internet -- If I can say we will cancel our local telephone service it might help my argument for getting high speed internet...

AOL just announced something related to VOIP... prhaps that's an option...
R


----------



## BobVigneault (May 5, 2006)

high speed meaning cable or will you still need your phone lines?

isp voice only saves you on long distance but so does your cell phones, you should get high speed for convenience.


----------



## Reed (May 5, 2006)

yes I see what you mean -- high speed meaning high speed dsl or cable -- I just want to eliminate my local telephone service -- just data no dial tone.


----------



## BobVigneault (May 5, 2006)

yeah, but I think you still have to pay for the phone lines don't you. I went through this same thought process but didn't research it completely. I use my cells for phonage and cable for the web.


----------



## shelly (May 5, 2006)

We're looking into Vonage. We have hi-speed cable, and cell phones. The cell phones are killing us.


----------



## BobVigneault (May 5, 2006)

Shelly, but then you loose the wherever, whenever convenience of the cell. Do you really want to give that up?


----------



## fredtgreco (May 5, 2006)

I have used Vonage for almost 3 years. I would never go back to a landline and pay triple the price.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> I have used Vonage for almost 3 years. I would never go back to a landline and pay triple the price.


I have Vonage too.

Quality is great even when calling from Japan, which is where the phone sits.

Vonage has a few cool options too. They have WiFi "cell phone" that allows you to connect to any WiFi network to make Vonage calls. I have multi-phone wireless phone connected to my Vonage service.

When you sign up with them you give them your address and they set up E911 for you. That means that, regardless of the actual area code you set up for it, when you dial 911 it knows your address.

As noted, you can choose any area code you like. We have a Temecula, CA area code so friends in CA can call local to us and have the phone ring in Japan.

If you're going to completely cancel landline service then the combination of E911 and cell phone should cover you in most situations. If there is a widespread blackout that knocks out cell service and electricity then normally regular phones still work so you're taking on a little bit of risk but you can always walk to a neighbor in those extremely rare situations.


----------



## Herald (May 5, 2006)

Reed - I'm using Vonage for my voice over IP service. It works well and costs considerably less. No glitches as of this date.


----------

